# Dyeing wool roving!



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I found some very inexpensive wool roving to experiment with dyeing and bought several colors of Dylon dye. 

How long would the dye last in the fridge after I mix it up if I want to use the extra for tie dyeing T shirts and such?

Have any of you dyed roving before, and how did it turn out for you? I am so excited about this!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hmm. I have never used that brand. They seem to be a procion type of dye, like for doing cotton t-shirts? Not sure, it seems they have several kinds of dye, Dylon brand.

I can say that I have done lots (!!) of tiedyeing with those procion dyes and they do not perform well on 'protein fibers' like wool or feathers. 
They DO color them, but it isnt very permanent.

For the most vibrant and color-fast dyeing of wool I recommend acid dyes.
They react to the protein and bond with it.

Sorry if that is not much help. Your dyes will likely work to color the wool, but I am not sure how colorfast they will be.

Need more info to be helpful.

Dyeing things is so incredibly easy and fun.

I store my mixed dyes (all kinds) in canning jars and I keep them on a shelf in the pantry. 
I wouldnt worry about refrigerating them. They are not food. 
The oldest ones were still good after almost a year. They had separated, but I added a bit of hot water and stirred them up. 
They worked just fine.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Oh no. So, we can still use them to tie dye T shirts... I guess maybe I can start experimenting with natural vegetable dyes then...because I do not know where to get acid dyes.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Looks like I can get the acid dyes online. Thank you so much for telling me this...it would have been a waste of the dye and the roving!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Does it say on the package that they work for wool? 

You can dye wool with flowers and bark! You can use Koolaid or frosting colors.
You will get colors from those things, they might not be 'strong' and bright, but they will dye it.
I would hate to discourage your from trying it with your Dylon. 
Since you already have it, especially. 

Try it!!

We can hook you up with a source for acid dyes too.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Well the kids love to tie dye, so it is not a loss. ;-) The package says that the colors will not be as dark on protein fibers. I could also take a few of the packages back to the store for a refund, we are not going to do that much tie dyeing!!

Yes, what are good sources for acid dyes?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My very favorite source for all things dye-related is the Dharma Trading Company.

http://www.dharmatrading.com/dyes.html

They have knowledgable staff and fast service. Good selection, prices, and tutorials.
For a beginner dyer, they are the best. In my opinion at least.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Add a bunch of vinegar to the dye bath that may help.


----------



## organicfarmer (May 11, 2002)

I use Greener Shades dyes which are a little more expensive but non toxic and non heavy metal if you will get into dyeing in a big way.

If just occasionally dyeing, use Kookaid or Wilton cake dyes and you can use your kitchen pots and not invest in a second set of pots. 

Silvia


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Dharma trading co. has a sale on their own brand of acid dye right now- 10 percent off! Rats, Jen, I would have sent a sample of acid dye in your fleece box, if I read this earlier! 
I did send a sample of some fiber locks dyed with acid dyes- including a moorit Icleandic lock overdyed red. For those I used the Jacquaard acid dyes, but I'm sure the Dharma brand would have worked as well. Also, if you have citric acid around, it is really nice to use to acidify your fiber, the smell is not as strong as vinegar, and I think costs less. You can get the citric acid from Dharma trading co, too.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Oh, nice! I am so looking forward to the fleece.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I wouldn't use Dylon or food colors on wool. IME the color just doesn't stay. Kool-aid works pretty well, but you have to really concentrate it to get a good color on the wool. I love the Dharma dyes. They are hands-down the easiest to use and have a nice selection of colors to use.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

has anyone had any trouble dying rovings? I wanted my wool dyed at the mill and they said dying rovings might felt some of the ends. Is it that big of a problem?


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I just remembered that one of the stores here that sells wool, roving and other stuff (as well as wonderful high quality children's toys!) has indigo. Maybe I'll get a refund on the Dylon dye and try the indigo....

This is the store: http://www.achildsdream.com/ I will see if the indigo is suitable for wool, have any of you tried it?

Um, never mind! The dye is $45!!!!!!!! It must be possible to find it for less than that. :-(


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ah yes, A Child's Dream, it's a Waldorf store. Cool that you have that in your neighborhood. Indigo should work but may have to have some special prep. I really don't know.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I didn't realize it was well known! I love that place. The owners are such nice people.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Check out their Ashford dyes and the Jacquard silk dyes. Those should work for dyeing your wool.


----------

